# Who here thinks the Imperium is doomed?



## General_Subutai (Sep 16, 2008)

Not that I do because if the Imperium was going down there wouldn't really be a 40k game, but after reading the new Tyranid codex (it said Imperial mobilization rates have to increase 500 % in every sector to combat the Tyranids) I have a sense of doom for the poor guys. What do you guys think GW will do with the story next?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

literally yes i do think that the imperium is doomed for a slow agonizing death - is would be based on the fact stated above (a 500% troop mobilization) + the two MAJOR ongoing wars - Armageddon 3 and the 13th BC. plus whatever else you can think of where there is current fighting...

now will GW let that pass...prolly not.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I think the Imperium as we know it is doomed. I am intrested in seeing how GW handles it though, all I know is we have been seeing a lot of stuff and fluff about the 30k then ever before. Maybe we are going to go in reverse.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

yes they are doomed and i _*hope*_ they will like skip a few centeries until after the imperial loose, then reagai supremesy, design a book on all the battles (playable missions ahoy!) and then design new fluff to fix all the screwed up contradictory fluff they have now... that would be ideal, but they will most likely continue on in the time of pre-destruction, also doing what i suggested will leave room for adding armies, chapters in sm and so on (even reincarnating the emperor), which will be the only reason they would do it in the unlikely event that they do


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

plus necrons who are starting be more full assult than raids plus tyranids plus chaos as usual plus desception within the imperium plus orks just won't die plus the tau empire is expanding plus the dark eldar raiding so yeah I think they might be in trouble...LOL


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't forget the Imperium of Man is LARGE so they don't go down that easily there are something close to a million worlds in the imperium.

and instead of 500% more IG they should just do another large Space marine founding and maybe allow the current chapters to be up to 2000 instead of 1000 marines ( desperate times call for desperate measures ) 

I just wish that GW would advance the storyline already.........


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah its probably doomed either by total destruction or by a totally new form of governance (return of emperor). but even it they did have to increase troop mobilization theres nothing stopping the high lords saying everyman woman and child needs to get a gun and fight or die. so the quoters can be acheived but probably at great loss not that the high lords will care as long as terras ok and imperial strength isnt greatly reduced.
but the main thing for the imperium is not to lose great numbers of geneseed or the astartes are doomed and then that means the imperium is DOOMED, DOOMED I TELL YOU!


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Faithless heathens. Thou blasphemes against his righteous empire. 
The emperor will never allow his people to fall! (GW won't allow it!)


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Im thinking something major is gonna go down like the emperor lives again or is reincarnated (that would be sweet) or maybe they will start cloning space marines at dizzying rates, but i dont think the emperium is going down


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Star chold man star child. The old man has to die first thou. Sooo... Lets all take our armies and assault terra., kill the old man and see the kid work his magic. Tats asuming negotiation dosent work. That or Leman Russ comes back. That could help.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it's doomed. Doomed like Pokemon.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Accepting that, as a hobby, GW will never actually end the imperium, then yes I do fluffily think so.

I mean the Tyranids and the Ork regenerate quite readily, giving a big numbers disadvantage. And frankly, so long as the Imperium lives, Chaos will have a solid foot hold. Now I dont know much about the Necrons, but they are pretty kickass right? And I doubt the imperium will get alot of help from the Eldar. Or the Tau, who will probably continue to advance at breakneck speeds.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd like to think that its not doomed, but logically i would have to say that it is...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its doomed, but in the old sense, not the new sense.

The Imperium will never truly be removed from the galaxy. They will definitely deflate in size, taking up a far smaller part in the galaxy (probably the size of the Tau Empire).

The books all have some form of the Imperium in them, whether it be IG, SM< SOB, or even civilian. I think the next move by GW will focus more on purely alien battles, like Eldar vs. Dark Eldar, with no form of the Imperium, their False Emporer, or even a population (although it might be in the ruins of an Imperial planet, that might make sense as I said that much of the Imperium will be abandoned).

I only wonder if the next game will take place in 50K, 60K, 75K, or even 100K.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

The Imperium will probably come very close to being destroyed, but then something like the Emperor being revived will happen and they will be saved in the end.

GW is not going to let the Imperium die. Their poster boys are the Ultramarines after all and way too many of their players play the one of the various armies of the Imperium. Going backwards would be cool though. I always really wanted a miniature range for the Horus Heresy.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

in its current state, yes, but who knows what messed up, contradictory fluff they would make to give them a believable chance which makes no sense...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Emperor'sChild88 said:


> I'd like to think that its not doomed, but logically i would have to say that it is...



It's doomed like Pokemon then?


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> The Imperium will probably come very close to being destroyed, but then something like the Emperor being revived will happen and they will be saved in the end.


People sure do put a lot of faith in the Emperor. As if reviving him, he will be able to defeat all of the combined threats that face the Imperium. I dunno, I think a mythology has swelled up around him. (Come on, Im on Hersey, I can say that right?)


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> People sure do put a lot of faith in the Emperor. As if reviving him, he will be able to defeat all of the combined threats that face the Imperium. I dunno, I think a mythology has swelled up around him. (Come on, Im on Hersey, I can say that right?)


you might be right but then can you imagine the impact the return of the emperor would have on the imperium. all the imperial forces might work together instead of against each other, humans might not so freely turn to chaos when the chips are down, technology might go forward abit and the mechanicum might have to stop hogging all the info about everything, a possible boost in space marine production due to the knowledge of the emperor, custodes around to kick greater daemon ass, return of some primarchs. all this would get the imperiums enemies shitting themselves (maybe not the necrons), obviously the emperor wouldnt singlehandedly defeat everyone but the morale of humanity would be the key factor for the survival of the human race.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

in the long run DOOOMED!!! but hell they are not gonna go down without a fight
i say get the old man off his gold chair and get him fighting again
the tech to bring the old guy back to life has exsisted for 300 years!!!!

but them high lords are too scared to wake him cause he is gonna be so p***** he didn't want to be worshiped as a god he's gonna be more angry than angron!!!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Iron Within said:


> The Imperium will probably come very close to being destroyed, but then something like the Emperor being revived will happen and they will be saved in the end.


The Emporer would not come back. If the Emporer is revived, the galaxy is doomed. It mey be fluff or an official sequal, but there will never be a wargame taking place during the Emporer's revival. GW needs to focus more on the other races in the galaxy.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i think that the primarchs are gonna come back and save the day with added help from the 13th SW company. or just let Caiphas Cain save the imperium some how. i think the first is more possible. sorry Cain believers, theres something not even he can overcome.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the Imperium is doomed to destroy itself


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

they are going to lose if not to the Tyranid then to the necron, or the tau. just face it they are going to lose because of an evergrowning number of enemys and in cases they fight amongst them selves.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

By the story line right now, the Imperium is definitely doomed!!! i mean all the growing races. the races in the miniature game arnt the only ones, there are more empires but the races in the game are the main threat.

Tau- is growing in number's and superior technology
Necrons- come up anywhere, (the might even been buried under Terra, now that a real shit case)
Tyranids- are eating all me, (dont know if anybody knows this is, but Nids are necrons as they were created by a C'tan and have the same purpose as the necrons)
Orks- kill em!!!
Chaos- big problem
Eldar- not big problem as they dont fight much, eldar prefer peace

But I really hope Gw change the story line, i really dislike that most of the loyal primarchs are dead or missing (Ferrus Manus, why!!!), i dislike the idea of hundreds of chapter, i prefer the legions with massive number (i mean the first founding legions now have 1000 men and the Grey Knights have 3000 men, and there a second founding).

The Imperium could recover if the Primarchs came back, if some primarch went after Magnus brought Magnus back to Terra, let the Emperor do that thing that he does on psykers and thats the Emperor recovered. and if Hero's like Garro and Cain fought back.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

There are 2 un-named primarchs aren't there? what if they returned would that help?


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

They are effectively out of the question as noone knows anything about them, I think its better to discount them as they have not really shown up...ever...so yea.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

What if a new armageddon begins, and while in armageddon ANOTHER race comes up thats like human from somewhere else and they havethe other primarchs with them and somehow make the emperor able to move.. To command his people tactic wise.


That's just my thought but if they throw EVERYTHING to vanquish tyranids same thing is gonna happen as to eldar possibly and they will crumble and while weak attacked by other races, probably cause chaos to gain power from all the hatred etc.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the emperor would come back but be so angry with the imperium for worshipping him as a god and not progressing more into the eastern fringe like he wanted to before the horus heresy and would probably (as a huge twist) sucumb to chaos. Now that would be surprising!


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

No thats just M nights bad script writing.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

i dont think its doomed, just in alot of trouble.

they would probably go for a massive scorched earth tactic and when tyranids, chaos, tau ect. conquer a world the imperium will just blow it up and retreat to the next world.

eventually the tyraninds will not have enough biological material to create more of themselves, and anyu other army who occupies a planet will b destroyed, the tau couldnt survive much of this tactic as their numbers are possibly the fewest (apart for E/DE), and without followers chaos aint much really


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

It's doomed. Completely. Nothing can save it. GW made it so boring.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

the story line is too complicated i tell you!!!!

most primarchs are dead and missing, different authors and books keep on saying different points. many people believe that most of the loyal primarch still alive and will come back (including Ferrus Manus, Leman Russ, Corax). 

what if one of the missing Primarchs is actually Santa Claus. :santa:


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

Yet again I say the imperium is doomed because even they will eventually run out of worlds to blow up and the tau..... they could incinerate worlds if they fuckin took the time to develop better ships so they could use the tactic back on the imperium if they really wanted too also chaos has the capabilities to destroy worlds also so either way the imperium will die eventually...


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

How can Ferrus Manus come back? He no longer has a head thanks to Fulgrim. :no:


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't destroy stuff, the Imperium will at most be changed into another state of matter, gaseous,liquid... Besides humans can be assilimated into Tau, Space Marines live on as Chaos.

Besides you are all thinking of the Imperium as helpless victims, what if the Imperium decide to go offensive and aggresive like orks, all IG abandoned all planets and attack everything.. Maybe kill Tau first so IG can get pulse rifles!

I really hope they do not come out with new IG codexs or anything, I just got mine. :scare:

One day I finally bought the Warhammer 4th edition rulebook, a week later the new 5th edition came, goddamn it!!!:angry:

Is the lasgun weaker than an AK47?


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lasgun is strong enuff to pierce a thick wall of concrete and severe a mans unprotected arm, so i guess no.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

What? Its that strong? I thought it was like the guns in Star Wars Battlefront that go phew! phew! and no blood nothing..

Even so if the Imperium is doomed, its fun playing as their side, fighting desperately, something like The Patriot where the guy waves the flag, only it be the Command Squad standard bearer. Then we die, but it would be glorious.. The last sight of the Emperor, golden..


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

heh.... the AK-47 can go through Concrete also. Its a nasty effective, reliable weapon that can also have a spray effect that Las-guns do not have, depends on what you want though.. but anyways...

The Tau... if the Segmentum Pacificus could somehow hold off the nids... the Tau would be dead, dead, and deader, sure at the cost of millions of lives, but with an actual concentration of forces, they would be dead. And before you say "Damocles Crusade" that thing was so small and pathetic it was sad.

Orks.... well.... try to cordon them in certain sectors, or Virus bomb them to shreds. 

Chaos... uhh.. no luck, neverending war, always fun.

Necrons: hope to god most of them sleep.. forever

Eldar: they are dying anyways, lets help accelerate the process. 

Nids: once again, VIRUS BOMBS, annihilation of ecosystem, defenders, and the Tyranids, no bio mass to recover.


The main issue is getting more Virus Bombs, Cyclonic Warheads and the such to ships of the Imperial Navy, then after that everyone is fucked... sure half the galaxy would be lifeless hunks of rock, but that still leave the imperium intact... and we will have to deal with the "Chaos' problem.

And we dont need the Emperor to wake, just give us another Macharious to conquer another 2000 worlds.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

chaos FTW!!


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Emperor'sChild88 said:


> How can Ferrus Manus come back? He no longer has a head thanks to Fulgrim. :no:


not sure if Ferrus is alive, but theres a lot of fluff about Ferrus being alive, Fulgrim being loyal, Lion' el being traitor and GW can turn the whole story around so anything can happen:ireful2:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

As long as the Adeptus Astartes continue to draw breath the Imperium shall not falter.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea only if it were true.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

but theres a second heresy because the astrates chapters are feeling uneasy about other chapters, and some chapters even destroy other chapterss!! :ireful2:

*right now theres a big fat Inqusitor on a wheely chair with chips spilt if his belly and is looking at Mentor and Relictors Legion very closely with his fingers just reaching the destroy button*


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i dont like the imperium, i think it should go into chaos (not literally) and become a republic, much more interesting


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, because having a republic does work.

I.e, the Congo, Dominica, Weimar Germany.


----------



## General_Subutai (Sep 16, 2008)

Ha yes I agree I don't think the Imperium would change its government to a republic in a thousand years, the Imperium is so stuck in its current state right now I can't see them doing it. Plus a republic would allow millions more dissidents in the Imperium to voice their opinion, fueling more unrest, and the Inquisition would have to mop it all up. 

Someone earlier was saying how the Imperium should virus bomb planets that fall to any enemies, or use a massive scorched earth campaign. And while I think that could work and is a good idea at times I don't think any empire would last too long if it screwed all its planets up, there would be no chance to re-colonize anything if the Imperium ended up surviving because the planets would be lifeless husks! But if it meant the survival of humanity...


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i meant a democratic republic (ie america) i dont know the proper name for it


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

The Emprium is a theocratic goverment,which is easy to controle, but slow to react.

I think the Emperium is not doomed. If you look at the timeline the emperium was doing very nice untill the armageddon war. the darker times that are now will clear and a short time of relative peace will come. Primarchs would be fun, but I don't think all of them will show up, at least not at the same time.

I will go from better to worse and back over and over again.
I don't think wewill see much change in this situation in the near future... unfortunately


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

AS mutch as i hate to admit it it is clawing itself apart and Man must be law and master of the universe is not going to work out so well 
THe final Battle in the 40k universe is goin 2 be Orcs and Nids because they both are endless nids come from goo and orcs spores of there dead


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

What I think/hope will happen: The Imperium collapses under its own weight and before the huge numbers of enemies currently beating up on it. The human population will have been greatly reduced by the calamity, but as I frequently say: its easy to kill a lot of humans but exceedingly difficult to kill all humans. The Mechanicus on Mars starve to death being since they are cut off from raw materials (good riddance to bad rubbish). Freed from their dogma there's a second Dark/ Golden Age of Technology among the humans the remain as the newly isolated human worlds are forced to begin innovating again to survive. After a while, maybe centuries maybe millennia, humanity begins to re-unify, this time without the enforced unity of the Great Crusade. A smaller more dynamic unified human government emerges, this time based on the need for mutual protection rather than the enforcement of the High Lords.


----------

